# 17 hmr



## PAhunter271 (Jan 16, 2006)

Just wondering if it is possible to reload a 17hmr? Can i use a 17 rem reloader to seat the bullet if not is there any other way to seat a new bullet on a 17 hmr?


----------



## Whelen35 (Mar 9, 2004)

The fact that it is a rimfire makes it very difficult for it to be reloaded. the products for this would require very specilized handeling and permets ect.. to purchase and use. As far as bullets go, why? There are not a lot of choices that would fit as far as bullet weight and powder charge. Stick to what is available over the counter.


----------



## RedRabitt (Jan 17, 2006)

I read some where that if you were to attempt to pull a bullet out of a rimfire case with say a machined out shell holder that would fit the rim of the case and pull it like you would a centerfire case. THE PRIMING CHARGE WOULD DETONATE, since the brass is too soft in that area where there would be significant pressure under leverage. This should never be attempted........ Ive removed bullets from a few .17 hmr loads to compare the powders and charge weights, but I used a file to thin the necks to gain access into the case. The crimp on these were pretty tough. Enough to cause an impression ring on the bullet it would not be wise to pull it in a manner as we do centerfire cases. And if it were possible there would be no benefit to increase the charge since they are at or near the max pressure. I would wait since rimfires generally get alot of extensive testing and new improvements in powders and bullets its only a matter of time before we see more offerings...


----------

